# Glock 19 Night Sights



## DA SWO (Aug 21, 2016)

Looking to replace the sights on my Glock with "Night Sights".

I had Ameriglo's on my M&P and am looking at that option for the Glock.
Surfing the net brought ads up for Meprolight, and Trijicon.

Anyone using Trijicon or Meprolight sights?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 21, 2016)

Gangsters don't aim.......:blkeye:


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 21, 2016)

I just replaced my standard trijicon front sight with Ameriglo....the rear sights are the standard glock sights.  I found the standard Trijicon and Ameriglo sights were the same in the dark, while in the light, the Ameriglo was better for me. The attached picture is the same front sight I have...nice and bright during daytime. But, for the price..why not go with Ameriglo, they use Trijicon tubes and the price is better.


----------



## Brill (Aug 21, 2016)

Laser!


----------



## policemedic (Aug 22, 2016)

Trijicon HD, FTW.  Or an RMR, but that's another conversation. 

The HDs offer an awesome sight picture and greatly facilitate one handed manipulations/malfunction clearing.

Pics later.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 22, 2016)

I have Trijicons and like them fine.  I have had Ameriglo, Meprolight, and Big Dot XS.  Out of all of them I prefer the Trijicons and Bog Dot, but I would like to try the Vickers' sights.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trijicon HD's on my G19, great sights!


----------



## Etype (Aug 22, 2016)

Factory Glock night sights are pretty damn good.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 22, 2016)

The rear sights are deliberately dimmer than the front sight, and they don't have a white outline.  In daylight, you don't notice the dots but you do notice the large orange ring around the front sight.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 30, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Looking to replace the sights on my Glock with "Night Sights".
> 
> I had Ameriglo's on my M&P and am looking at that option for the Glock.
> Surfing the net brought ads up for Meprolight, and Trijicon.
> ...



Factory Glock Night Sites use Ameriglo tubes.

99 dollars where I am at, I have them on my 19 and pocket single-stack Glock. I've used Trijicon before and honestly, I prefer the Glock Night Sites over them.

Except for the Trijicon HDs, those are really nice but twice as expensive.


----------

